# Golden Gryphons



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys.. I'm starting a army of golden gryphons which are verrrrrrryyy uncommon.. in fact there is like nothing about them on the interwebs so yeah.. anyway I tested out 2 Vets and I would like some advice on painting gold 

here are a few snaps

















thanks


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

looking good so far, but the way i would probaly paint em is black base coat, then a heavy dry brush of anicent bronze, followed by a light dry brush of brazen brass, followed by dry brushing of gold finishing with the brightess gold as a high light, but then thats just my style of painting


----------

